# Running FreeBSD on MSI Wind U100



## giannidoe (Dec 9, 2008)

Is anyone else successfully running FreeBSD on a MSI Wind U100 netbook?
Most things seem to work fine for me, I did have to substitute the wifi card for a Gigabyte GN-WI01GT and works perfectly now.
The only thing I'm having problems with is resume from sleep, I tried the acpi mailing list with no luck, gory details here:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-November/005230.html

If anyone has any ideas how I can get suspend/resume working I'd be grateful.
-Gianni


----------



## thompsa@ (Dec 9, 2008)

Start with disabling SMP as this is known not to work with suspend/resume, put kern.smp.disabled=1 in /boot/loader.conf


----------



## giannidoe (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, I tried that and it's still not working, but I have just noticed the following errors in the logs:
Dec  9 09:16:50 nicknack acpi: resumed at 20081209 09:16:49
Dec  9 09:16:53 nicknack root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0bda product 0x0158 bus uhub4
Dec  9 09:16:58 nicknack kernel: ath0: unable to reset hardware; hal status 4
Dec  9 09:17:08 nicknack kernel: ath0: unable to reset hardware; hal status 4
Dec  9 09:17:18 nicknack kernel: ath0: unable to reset hardware; hal status 1
Dec  9 09:17:28 nicknack kernel: ath0: unable to reset hardware; hal status 1
Dec  9 09:17:38 nicknack kernel: ath0: unable to reset hardware; hal status 3303129644

Is this likely to be the cause of the failure to resume?


----------



## leo2501 (May 25, 2009)

how do you installed it in the first place? i downloaded the disc1 iso and copy it to my usb pendrive with unetbootin, but i cant boot because it says it cant found the kernel to boot


----------

